# The Famous Mare Glare



## clumsychelsea

Here's another doozy... The mare from above charging towards an unruly gelding like a flight train. :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

She's not mine anymore but Willow had a great glare


----------



## Wallaby

Funnily, my mare didn't have much of a "mare face"...however, I think my gelding is picking up the slack.
He was oh-so offended that I hosed off his face:



:lol:


----------



## Dakota23

These pictures are too cute! Here is Dakota making faces at me lol
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cecilibooth/14661881777/


----------



## Chansu

my mare very rarely pins her ears luckily, shes really sweet but this was when one of the ponies that bullies her in the field was walking up behind her :lol: shes too much of a wimp to stick up for herself though, this is the worst they get. she doesn't really have the ability to look scary with her baby face :lol:


----------



## New_image

I had a rescue mare who looked like this any time someone breathed...


----------



## CuttingHorse

All of these are great! Having owned an Arab mare who had many expressions. I am very familiar with the Mare Glare. I sadly don't have any pictures of her glaring.

I'll have to get some of my filly Annie learning the ropes of the Mare Glare. I think she learned it from her daddy, he always makes sure to tell me what he thinks of me taking his harem away when I walk by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev

An old picture, here is Pengy's 'get these geldings away from me glare'.

Not her best glare, but she did have to direct it to both sides at once.


----------



## Khainon

****...neither my mare or gelding every glare much at all..and i have no pictures...im sad now lol


----------



## anndankev

New_image said:


> ...looked like this any time someone breathed...


I just had to see this one again.


----------



## Khainon

as close to a glare as either of my horses do..my gelding..not happy with me bugging him during dinner..


----------



## NBEventer

Gurly REALLY didn't want her picture taken before her race :lol:



















Or after her race...


----------



## wausuaw

My mare with that "I'm taking a nap what do you want NOW?" look


----------



## dkb811

Summer has the mare glare down pat!


----------



## frlsgirl

This is Ana's "annoyed" face :lol:


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal

i have got to get a video of my Loki doing her 'mare glare walk' when i go out to catch her in pasture. it's hilarious! she'll walk with her ears back and her head low til she's just a few feet away, then the ears go up and she's all 'oh, it's you mom! got a treat??', lol!


----------



## NBEventer

My darn computer ate the last pictures! Let me try this again..

Gurly telling me to leave her alone before her race then her glaring at me in her stall telling me shes done for the day and hurry up and feed her. I keep saying I want to change her race name to Miss Attitude lol


----------



## Pyrros

Ah, the mare glares! An expression I'm all to familiar with. Della has had 25 years to perfect hers and loves to show it off. Most recent first! 




















(NO CREMELLO LAND WHALES WERE HARMED IN THE MAKING OF THIS PICTURE.)











My friend's gelding has perfected the gelding glare as well, it's more or less his constant expression.




























(Apologies for the photo spam! I love the glare faces.)


----------



## egrogan

I love these kinds of threads 

Here is Isabel's "leave-me-alone-it's-MY-hay" face:









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

I have 2 mares (actually one mare and one filly), but only 1 of them has any sort of glare face. My Belgian mare just always looks asleep with her ears hanging out to the sides of her head LOL


My filly, however, is becoming the master of the "glare". There is only 1 horse on my place with more facial expression than her (he's next).
Talyn showing off her "glare"






















And she's even perfected her long-suffering stare...thanks to her derpy "big brother" Taz










Now, Dobe is the most expressive horse I have. He's got the gelding glare down pat and you _never_ have to wonder how he feels about anything LOL.



We'd been slogging through knee/belly deep mud for most of the day in drizzly, 30 degree temps.








His "MOVE" face and Pokey's "Oh, Crap!!!" face LOL


And, of course, his "Cattle are so STUPID and I hate them _so_ much" face LOL


----------



## SoldOnGaited

smrobs said:


> We'd been slogging through knee/belly deep mud for most of the day in drizzly, 30 degree temps.


HAHAHAHA! I love this pic. You can practically hear him saying, "Woman, it's cold, I'm wet and filthy and you wanna take a PICTURE?!?!?!" LOLOLOLOL :rofl:


----------



## SueC

Not a mare, a stallion: My father's Classic Julian saying "I'm going to eat you in a minute!" to my sheepdog, who was playing a staring game with him. (His mother Classic Juliet actually made a very similar face before killing a neighbour's fully grown sheep that had accidentally gotten into her yard 20 years ago. We saw the face and the sheep from only 50 metres away and yelled out, but she literally skinned the sheep alive and we had to immediately put it out of its misery. So beware when some mares do that face...some really mean it. My riding horse's great-grandmother once made a face like that when our milking goat tried to steal her hay and next thing the goat was dangling very high up in the air, held there by the scruff of her neck by an irate 17hh mare. We called out "Drop her" and she did indeed, from that height. The goat was relatively unscathed but never bothered the mare again. )


----------



## Delaware Equestrian

Snickers has mastered the mare glare!


----------



## SueC

I dunno...I just think Snickers is *cute*!


----------



## SummerShy

I've got one! This is my lovely girl getting after the mare next door for looking at her hay. It's a screen shot from a video so excuse the poor quality.


----------



## CrossCountry

I have to say my BLM Mustang Gelding throws some of the best mare glares.

(Please ignore the huge rope halter on him, it was the only one I could find at the time.  )


----------



## Roperchick

i dont have any truly evil ones of Josie. butshe has a face that could make me shake in my boots lol








Scooty is the attitude queen








Charlie cant really make an evil face but he has a pretty good jackarse face








but the real. undistputated champion of mare glare and evilness is THIS lady. she can make her lip peel back, her ears go flat and the glint of murder in her eyes 















ill eat yo face. lemme out!








literally the only safe place is her back. shes PERFECT under saddle but oh holy cow she is no sunny miss optomistic


----------



## Pyrros

Sorry to crash in here twice but I just got some more recent and even better examples of Della's mare glare.





























And most recently, from a few days ago:









It's less of a glare and more miserable sort though. She was very unimpressed that she was made to /work/ after trying to kick me because I wouldn't let her stand by the gate and call to everyone. She then took off and bronc'd around the round pen for 10 minutes. Someone really needs to send her a memo that she is not in fact a green 3 year old, rather she is pushing 30 and therefore is too old to be doing all this stupidity.


----------



## SueC

Pyrros said:


> Someone really needs to send her a memo that she is not in fact a green 3 year old, rather she is pushing 30 and therefore is too old to be doing all this stupidity.


Does that very sound reasoning persuade _humans_ in similar situations? ;-)

Maybe it's quite the reverse: I have a wonderful friend who is 80 and breaks all the stereotypes. She told me that when she hit 70, she said, "All my adult life I've done what others have expected me to do. Now it's party time."


----------



## loveyourhorse

My girl has a nasty mare glare lol


----------



## Delaware Equestrian

SueC said:


> I dunno...I just think Snickers is *cute*!


Thank you!!


----------



## SueC

You're welcome!  When I think "mare glare" I think expressions like that chestnut mare LYH just posted, kind of like fire breathing dragons about to devour someone alive. While some of the photos on this thread just looked like horses having a bit of a snooze!  I can't remember which ones they were now. Your darling, however, looked like he didn't have a mean bone in his body - and veeeery cute, like I said!


----------



## faiza425

He doesn't appreciate my sister's random picture taking, I suppose. Not sure if this counts as 'mare glare' but he's sure done.


----------



## Twine

When I hear 'Mare Glare', my mind reels back to Ginger from Black Beauty. The horse they used to play Ginger in the most recent Black Beauty movie really did the part. Plenty of great mare glares to watch! XD


----------



## Mythilus

Oh this makes me wish I had a picture of my big thoroughbred Angel after she is given her daily bute for a leg injury. That look is like acid lol


----------



## Zexious

There's a reason I'm not a mare person xD

Somehow, the "mare glares" don't look as bad on geldings 

Faiza--he's adorbs xD


----------



## jaydee

K finally found her confidence and out comes the 'mare glare' - 
Out of my way you lesser horses I can see 'mother' and she only wants ME and if she's got cookies then they're mine all mine!!!


----------



## Drifting

My mare looks like she's glaring even when she's not (one on the left with the star)














But when she is glaring...









you can tell.


----------



## jenkat86

Hahaha...Drifting, that glare is great!


----------



## jenkat86

Not a glare...but she always stares at me like this while mucking out the stalls.


----------



## TessaMay

Here's my mare and her old next door neighbor showing how much they love each other.


----------



## BlueSpark

Pretzl has a great one. This is her "faster dammit" face:


And Pregnant Pretzl "If you look at my teets ONE MORE TIME...."



like mother like colt I guess? Dublin's is pretty impressive:


----------



## TessaMay

Oh yeah, I forgot her "will you stop taking pictures of me and my baby already?!" look.


----------



## New_image

OK I have one more but Steppin' prefers "bitchy resting face" :wink:


----------



## BreezylBeezyl

Oh ho ho ho, yes. This is my thread.

I actually don't have many pictures of my mare at this time, but this has inspired ne to capture Bling in all her grouchy leave-me-alone moments.

But here is a little something. So, we always tie her up to these wooded posts outside the barn when it's nice, and once in a while she tries to sneak a bite of the wood. I can just imagine feeling of accomplishment horses get when they grab a nibble and get away with it when we are turned away. Because, you know, this is a big no no.

Well. My mare did it right as I was looking at her. If that's not vindictive, I don't know what is.

Her face says it all.










Needless to say she was making a much different face about three seconds later... :lol:


----------



## SueC

Hmm...she really doesn't look vindictive to me, she looks calm and a little bored. You maybe don't permit her to gnaw the post, but horses naturally do it, especially if they are bored (it's a displacement behaviour, like so-called stable vices) or have trace element deficiencies. If you want to save your post, maybe cap it to make it unpalatable. If it's treated wood and you worry about your horse getting poisoned, paint the post with something non-toxic.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl

SueC said:


> Hmm...she really doesn't look vindictive to me, she looks calm and a little bored. You maybe don't permit her to gnaw the post, but horses naturally do it, especially if they are bored (it's a displacement behaviour, like so-called stable vices) or have trace element deficiencies. If you want to save your post, maybe cap it to make it unpalatable. If it's treated wood and you worry about your horse getting poisoned, paint the post with something non-toxic.


I was joking about my post, but since we are getting technical about this...

I know why she does it and boredom is not an excuse to wreck things, ever... Period. She knows better, and I know she does. She will sometimes rub her lips on it debating whether to take a bite, then doesn't because she knows there will be consequences. That day she legitimately did NOT care what I thought and was going to do it no matter what. THAT'S why I was saying she was vindictive! 

Also, those posts are not on my property as I am a boarder - a BIG reason I don't let her do this (not that I would let my horses do this anyway). You should see it - anything wood around here is already immensely chewed up from the 30+ horses that are on this property. Not my say. The fences all have electric tape or barbed wire lining them though so at least some of the wood gets saved. :lol: But if I can help prevent further damage by getting my own horse's attitude in check, then I will.

It's just unacceptable, no excuses. And I don't make excuses for my horse.

I know a girl who brings her horse in and ties him at the same place inside the barn and he has eaten 5 inches through a stable door. I have never seen her once reprimand him for it. He is not cribbing, just eating away like its nobody's business.

If I was the barn owner I would be appalled that no one cares enough to protect the property I have let them use. Very disrespectful!

But I digress, this has turned into a rant.


----------



## AfleetAgain

Not a mare...But my yearling colt has quite a glare..


----------



## clumsychelsea

AfleetAgain said:


> Not a mare...But my yearling colt has quite a glare..
> View attachment 532769
> 
> 
> View attachment 532777


That bottom one!! If looks could kill!! :lol:


----------



## SueC

WillowNightwind said:


> I was joking about my post, but since we are getting technical about this...
> 
> I know why she does it and boredom is not an excuse to wreck things, ever... Period. She knows better, and I know she does. She will sometimes rub her lips on it debating whether to take a bite, then doesn't because she knows there will be consequences. That day she legitimately did NOT care what I thought and was going to do it no matter what. THAT'S why I was saying she was vindictive!
> 
> Also, those posts are not on my property as I am a boarder - a BIG reason I don't let her do this (not that I would let my horses do this anyway). You should see it - anything wood around here is already immensely chewed up from the 30+ horses that are on this property. Not my say. The fences all have electric tape or barbed wire lining them though so at least some of the wood gets saved. :lol: But if I can help prevent further damage by getting my own horse's attitude in check, then I will.
> 
> It's just unacceptable, no excuses. And I don't make excuses for my horse.
> 
> I know a girl who brings her horse in and ties him at the same place inside the barn and he has eaten 5 inches through a stable door. I have never seen her once reprimand him for it. He is not cribbing, just eating away like its nobody's business.
> 
> If I was the barn owner I would be appalled that no one cares enough to protect the property I have let them use. Very disrespectful!
> 
> But I digress, this has turned into a rant.



Well, if you're going to get technical, so am I. When you are posting in a forum, there aren't any body language nuances to indicate whether or not you mean to be taken at face value, so this can confuse issues. I've been seeing a fair bit of people projecting emotions or motivations on equine facial expressions that are not consistent with the actual horse body language, including in your post. And sometimes I think it's warranted to set something straight, especially in an environment where people with an interest in horses, but little actual experience, might be trying to learn something.

Which brings me to the next point: I personally think it's unacceptable when humans attempt to impose human morality on equines instead of circumventing horse management issues in ways that are more kind and amenable to horses, and really so simple to do. And I think that's where we are clearly going to have to disagree. I just don't think the problem lies in your horse's attitude.

I'm not attempting to belittle you either here, WN. I understand that the real underlying difficulty lies in the way many horses are kept in Western society, and how this is taken for granted, and I totally commend your own respect for other people's property, which is really nice to see in a wider culture where many people don't care about such stuff.

We originally, when we started out about 35 years ago, kept horses conventionally, and they chewed wood out of boredom like most horses kept under such circumstances will do - circumstances that also produce a whole raft of so-called stable vices, which are really problems humans are creating, not horses. When we started keeping them more naturally, they stopped doing that sort of stuff. My three horses here don't chew wood, and our donkeys stopped doing it within a few weeks of being acquired by us when when we put them on a trace element supplement and provided adequate roughage. My father, who has bred and trained horses for the past 30 years, still has twelve horses and has no issues with them chewing tie rails, posts, or any other bits of wood. He used to have a problem with them attempting to ringbark trees in their dry lots between feeds, which he has largely eliminated by changing their feeding patterns and getting after trace elements and boredom prevention.

I have studied a lot of animal behaviour in my life and am a qualified biologist, so you know, it would be like being a dentist and trying not to notice that someone has a loose tooth. ;-)

And I think you have a very beautiful horse, and wish you all the best with her and happy riding!


----------



## SarahStorms

Dazy's "mare glare" she's still cute  haha


----------



## Zexious

^That's easily the most palatable "glare" so far xD


----------



## my2geldings

That's a funny thread. I don't know if I should be happy or sad on this one, because our mare doesn't have the mare glare. She's always ready to work and always happy. She's something else tho, one of a kind type of horse-so she probably doesn't fit in the regular category of horse :lol:


----------



## BlueSpark

geldings can have the glare too!


----------

